# Projects people want to see, but don't have time for?



## LancsRick (18 Feb 2013)

I'll admit it, this is one of my favourite sections of the forums. Fish are pretty, plants are lush, but at the end of the day it's fixing things and making things that I love.

Here we reach the crux of the problem - I'm a DIY'er/engineer/hobbyist/madman without a particular urge for a particular project. Which made me wonder what ideas were already knocking around in some heads on here. I'm sure there are no shortage of people on here who have great ideas, but lack either the time or the skills to give them a go (no, I'm not trying to steal your £1m idea, this is just from a hobby point of view!).

So the question is this - what project do you guys think would be excellent, but you can't undertake yourself for one reason or another? This isn't just a random question, if I spot something that fires my own imagination, and fits my skillset, I might well have a bash!


----------



## hinch (18 Feb 2013)

I've been working on a tank controller for about 8 months now based on arduino measuring tds/ph/temp (at multiple points)/flow rate through pipe work at multiple points and also a lighting controller.
Idea being that I'd make it all easily controllable via a little 5 inch touch screen colour shield and have it spit out data over the network to my primary db server for graphing and long term tank stats and measuring.  Think i've got 4 out of the 12 mosfets made so far I just have zero time at the moment.


----------



## ale36 (19 Feb 2013)

LancsRick said:


> what project do you guys think would be excellent, but you can't undertake yourself for one reason or another?


 
well my list is pretty long, i want to make:

a CNC router/laser cutter/engraver
a 3D printer
c20xe powered tigra(started)
make my TV come down and up from the ceiling in my bedroom
Finish my RC projects: Nitro Powered Plane capable of shooting firework rockets, RC Drift Car
Finish my 3ft tank and have a Malawi comunity
the list goes on, some i have started some i have planned but it all comes down to money and time


----------



## webworm (19 Feb 2013)

hinch said:


> I've been working on a tank controller for about 8 months now based on arduino measuring tds/ph/temp (at multiple points)/flow rate through pipe work at multiple points and also a lighting controller.
> Idea being that I'd make it all easily controllable via a little 5 inch touch screen colour shield and have it spit out data over the network to my primary db server for graphing and long term tank stats and measuring. Think i've got 4 out of the 12 mosfets made so far I just have zero time at the moment.


 
Interesting stuff, I've got some of this in the pipeline too. Looking to move to a modular type system, with overall management / monitoring from a Pi based solution.


----------



## hinch (19 Feb 2013)

yeah I considered a pi but in the end I went for an arduino as i wanted to do it more of an embedded solution rather than computer based solution. if i'd gone for the pi I may as well have just chucked an old £5 android smartphone in as the processor+interface with a usb breakout cable on it.


----------



## webworm (19 Feb 2013)

Don't get me wrong, arduino's are great. I've even taken arduino to the extreme with Max1284 » Bridging to the Internet to create a more cable arduino compatible system with more memory and a network interface.

I do see that Pi can be considered as an embedded solution, although long term stability is still to be established.


----------



## Bazil (19 Feb 2013)

I want to build a 1000 gallon planted Arowana tank at home. I'm sure you know what the issue is here. Lights will have to be Metal Halide as I am sure LED and T5 lights won't work on a tank that will be 1 m deep. I want this tank to have a main display of only one pane in the living room and the rest/hardware in the room next door. The glass will have to be at least 20 mm -25 mm thick to be anything near strong enough to withstand the pressure. Either that or Acrylic will do. 

So if you are up for it and have the key to the back door at the bank go ahead . I will dream on in the mean time.


----------



## hinch (19 Feb 2013)

LED's will work just fine. metal halides totally unrequired


----------



## Bazil (19 Feb 2013)

hinch said:


> LED's will work just fine. metal halides totally unrequired


 
Ok that's one problem sorted. Now the cost issue and the space, and the time and, and, and,....   I'll put this one on the bucket list I think.


----------



## jimwalsh (8 Mar 2013)

would love to see a rasp pi controller.


----------



## Stitch (10 Mar 2013)

LancsRick said:


> I'll admit it, this is one of my favourite sections of the forums. Fish are pretty, plants are lush, but at the end of the day it's fixing things and making things that I love.
> 
> Here we reach the crux of the problem - I'm a DIY'er/engineer/hobbyist/madman without a particular urge for a particular project. Which made me wonder what ideas were already knocking around in some heads on here. I'm sure there are no shortage of people on here who have great ideas, but lack either the time or the skills to give them a go (no, I'm not trying to steal your £1m idea, this is just from a hobby point of view!).
> 
> So the question is this - what project do you guys think would be excellent, but you can't undertake yourself for one reason or another? This isn't just a random question, if I spot something that fires my own imagination, and fits my skillset, I might well have a bash!


 
How big is your tank? If it's 250 litres+ how about an automated (scheduled) water changer?


----------

